# Male vs. Female?



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

Can anyone tell me which one they like better in working? I'm trying to convince my mom to leave a male dog unaltered(I don't have one, just trying to prove a point) if you are doing schutzhund or any sport. I am saying that a dog that you plan on doing it with is potential breeding stud. I'm doing it with a rescue dog and he is neutered. She says that a female is better as you don't have to deal with marking of territory or more dominance or trying to get out which I agree but a female dog will also try to get out and goes into season 2-3 weeks twice a year. So please tell me your opinions or even tell me something to prove me wrong. Thanks!!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Hillary Hamilton said:


> Can anyone tell me which one they like better in working? I'm trying to convince my mom to leave a male dog unaltered(I don't have one, just trying to prove a point) if you are doing schutzhund or any sport. I am saying that a dog that you plan on doing it with is potential breeding stud. I'm doing it with a rescue dog and he is neutered. She says that a female is better as you don't have to deal with marking of territory or more dominance or trying to get out which I agree but a female dog will also try to get out and goes into season 2-3 weeks twice a year. So please tell me your opinions or even tell me something to prove me wrong. Thanks!!


Hillary the idea of sex being the factor is a JOKE! And neutering just takes the breeding idea away! We have had females hit as hard and with as much fight as some males. What good is a candy-a$$ male if he will not step up? Females mark too. I have found both to be good and and loving and willing to bite. Now take the sex away and find yourself a great working dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

> if you are doing schutzhund or any sport. I am saying that a dog that you plan on doing it with is potential breeding stud.


Why??? I mean, what are the odds that the average newbie just happens to have the one dog in thousands that happens to be worth breeding?

Leaving a dog intact has to do with the dogs development and maturity, not about future breeding potential.

Females CAN be every bit as good as males, but you are more likely to find a good male than a good female. Thats what people forget. I've seen some very nice females, but they are in the minority. Taking a chance on a puppy is tough.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Mike of all the KNPV dogs which get titled, how many are female? 15%??? Easy to find a great male and the great females...nobody wants to get rid of them!


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

I have three unaltered male dogs in my house (not at the same time). They have never lifted their legs in the house (not once). If the dog is lifting his leg in your home then he probably isn't trained well.

As for neutering that is your choice. Just because a dog is not neutured does not mean he will be used for breeding. Just be responsible and keep your dog away from females in heat.

I don't think I will ever have another female working dog. I hate the whole heat cycle process not to mention the possible loss in training. Some female dogs get down right wiggy. No Thanks.

I did have a couple of female American Bulldogs over the years and they actually lifted their legs to pee (and even poop) over another dogs mark.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Why??? I mean, what are the odds that the average newbie just happens to have the one dog in thousands that happens to be worth breeding?
> 
> Leaving a dog intact has to do with the dogs development and maturity, not about future breeding potential.
> 
> Females CAN be every bit as good as males, but you are more likely to find a good male than a good female. Thats what people forget. I've seen some very nice females, but they are in the minority. Taking a chance on a puppy is tough.


I agree with all you say but would go further to say, what are the odds of a good trainer just happening to have the one dog in thousands that happens to be worth breeding?

Spring is in the air!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I agree with all you say but would go further to say, what are the odds of a good trainer just happening to have the one dog in thousands that happens to be worth breeding?
> 
> Spring is in the air!!


Where is spring in the air? It is still snowing here!! ](*,)


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

It's just stopped here but it's still damn cold.

I was thinking more of the birds and the bees:razz:


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I have to say that I have both. My bitch is an off-breed and she was spayed at 18 months as there is NO reason to breed a dog that was not exceptional and well she is definetely not exceptional other than being a great pet. 

My male is 20 months old and is intact and will remain that way for awhile yet. I have never had a problem with him marking or over-the-top dominance-actually the over the top dominance is from my bitch. Shoot, Poor Judge hasn't even learned to lift his leg to pee. lol lol He is not overly aggressive, if anything, I'd consider him almost too friendly. He has also never ran away or even been an ass around a bitch in heat. Maybe I'm lucky but I like to think it has to do with training. 

My bitch will lift her leg to mark and while she doesn't mark in the house she does outside. She is an ass when their are dogs in heat around her. 

I think that keeping them intact is kind of a cop out as IME it doesn't change drive or anything else, IME. I do agree with waiting to speuter till they are older and if you as their owner want them intact more power to you. 

Courtney


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm a fan of the chicks but will admit that my last female went completely neurotic once her seasons started at 15 months and I got most of her back when I spayed her but she wasnt the dog she was before the seasons started. But even with that experience, I have always had GSD bitches. We've had a couple of males and all kept intact for what I now feel are health reasons given what we know about cancer and such. I know longer feel the need to neuter a male and we dont have any breeding mishaps here. Thats a management issue. My males have been house dogs and you couldn't pay them to go around lifting their leg anywhere. When I have them out and about I will potty them. Marking is not allowed. I've learned over the years that its all a matter of training and manners. My male bouvier has never had the desire to roam. I think the roamers must be the ones that people open up the door and let out. My bouviers and GSDs have never shown any desire to leave our property without one of us. I've had some dominant females but they'd rather die than go in the house---again, GSDs.

I think each sex has its different nuances but its as the others say, find the right candidate and run with it. Most of the concerns that your mom has raised have more to do with training and management than the dog's sex.

Terrasita


----------



## Jenn Schoonbrood (Oct 31, 2008)

I've had just a few females. Two lifted their legs and "marked". Neither marked in the house. One female had a very clean heat and could be loose in the house all year long. One was so bad that she had to be kenneled when she was in season because she was just oblivious to keeping herself clean. The rest of my dogs have (thankfully) been boys. None of them have marked in the house. None have been uncontrollable or excessively dominant. I prefer all my dogs intact, breedworthy or not.

What the dog is/behaves like is not about whether the dog is neutered. It's about the person holding the leash.

FWIW, I have had two phenominal working dogs (not counting Calvin, who I haven't worked with enough to make that judgement) and both were females. At the same time, I don't want to handle females anymore. I bond better with the boys.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Male or female, I want to see the look on your face when you realize that if it is a presa it is a shitter. LOL


----------



## greg wilson (Mar 17, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Male or female, I want to see the look on your face when you realize that if it is a presa it is a shitter. LOL


Jeff, are you this big of a prick in person or is it just behind the computer??


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've only had 5-6 females in my lifetime. Most were squrrily in the head. I prefer males. Have 3 now.
My dad would own only females. He was old school in that "all males will roam". :roll:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Both of my female BCs lift the leg...when all of my dogs are out, it's the pissing contest from hell!:twisted:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

My female GSD Lexus lifts.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

greg wilson said:


> Jeff, are you this big of a prick in person or is it just behind the computer??


There's only one way to find out and hey - I hate this "are you what I think you are"

C'mon - I thought this was a "fair forum" or not?????

Policy is the best honesty....:twisted:


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

as far as haveing a working dog i personally dont care, as long as the dog has what it takes.


----------



## Lisa Emerson (Mar 30, 2009)

My boyfriend told me "You'll want a female." when we went looking for my first one. Boy was he right (no pun intented). Having now owned roughly 8 males and 12 females, there is _no_ way I would ever go looking for a boy if I weren't a breeder. In my breed, compared to the girls, the boys are typically just too clingy and unwilling to really think for themselves. That for me is hard to live with on a daily basis. In regards to how they are for terrier work, I would probably lean towards females too for the same reasons (or it's possible I'm just biased), and because I just have yet to see a male better than a female (may mean I just need to get out more, who knows  ).


----------



## Katie McLellan (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't have the experience of the folks posting here. However, I have a female and have not had any issues with her marking and found that the heat cycle was not the issue I thought it would be. As for dominance, she's definitely more dominant than my male.

I agree with the comments that it's about the individual dog and the training more than the gender. 

Kate


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I've had males and females. I've had big females, small males, small females, big males. I've had tough females, soft males, soft females and tough males. I've had dogs that squat and dogs that lift their legs (you figure out which gender they were LOL And no, not all the girls squatted or all the boys lifted). 

In general, when looking at a litter, the males will be larger then their sisters as adults. But that's not ALL the males vs ALL the females, and if you go look at a different litter it's very possible all the females in that litter will be bigger then all the males in the first litter.

Some people feel they bond better with one gender, other's don't. Personally I haven't really noticed that I bond any better/worse with a gender, just with specific dogs/personalities. Give me a super independant, or super clingy dog, and I don't care what gender it is, we won't get along well. I think the only gaurantees are the females will have heat cycles, the males won't #-o I've had some females get weird when they were in heat, but usually it was only their first and possibly their second heat cycles, and in those cases they were having physical problems with the "body changes" (diahrea, upset stomach, etc). After 1-2 heat cycles the physical issues worked themselves out, and the only mental things I noticed were that some got a little distracted in the obedience and/or tougher in the protection. But I expect my males to work through their horomones, I expect the same of my females. If they can't, I won't keep them, either gender.

Unless I'm specifically looking for one gender because I'm a breeder, when I look at a litter I pick the pup I like the best, then I turn it over and check the plumbing. If I only had 1 or 2 other dogs, then I'd take gender into account just to keep the pack balanced, but since I have a lot more then 1 or 2, at this point it doesn't really matter anymore.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Kadi you always make so much sense to me


----------

